# Feeling um Friskey during the 2ww. Is this normal??



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

This is a kinda embarrassing question but erm here goes.......

my otd is 21/07, so a week today.
Was feeling really really horny last night and this morning. I sometimes feel a wee bit like this a day or two before period, but seems a little early for this. Has anyone elso felt like this during the 2ww?
Didnt feel like this last time so thinking it may mean a BFN.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Come on....you viewed me 27 times


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Don't be disheartened by the lack of a response, the 27 views of your post could be people who have either stumbled across your post or who are admin/mods.  If they haven't replied they may have nothing to contribue i.e. never felt like that or haven't done IVF/ICSI.

All I would say is that the hormones your body has been bombarded with over the last few weeks cause all sorts of weird and wonderful side effects and often emulate the symptoms you have prior to a period just because they are hormonal so try not to read too much into it and think its a sign of a BFN because unfortunately tx doesn't give us "signs" which is why the 2ww is such a head-wrecker!   You still have every chance of a BFP. 

Be positive and enjoy your new found side effect while you can! 



Axxxxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Amanda,

Thanks for the response. Have a strict no sex rule during the 2ww. Really have no other side effects except a little emotional but I think just down to everything that have been through over the past year. Thanks again


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey mollymittens,

Yes, I do feel frisky, too, and did last time round which resulted in bfp. However, like you, I'm on strict no sex rule, so damn  .

xEls.


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

I will be brave... yes definatley! due to test 20/7 (day before you) and normally get frisky just before AF too and also on no sex rule - dont wanna take any chances! But then thought my cycle was prolonged so am due on now anyway. I feel scared as just found a pink/brownish spotting and trying to stay positive as when had BFP had the spotting and was convinced it would be BFN. So its not over yet but it is still so agonising! x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It'll be worth it if you get your BFP!   Try to distract yourself by keeping busy! 



Axxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ditto for me too, frisky but strictly no sex......DH thinks its funny!


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i always was very frisky - we have a no sex ban through whole preg which i find more difficult that dh BUT there are lots of other things you can do that arent sex    

Enjoy


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks girlies was beginning to think that i was a right weirdo.

Elsbelle - encouraging that you felt like this last time and had a BFP.....Bring it on!!!!

Corie - Howz u? Hope this 2ww is driving u insane.

Piepig - husbands!!!

Kate- I also will have a strict no sex ban during the whole of my next pregnancy for medical reasons. Hopefully I am going to have 9 months of sexual frustration ahead of me.

xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Feeling very PMT'y this morning....anyone else


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi PiePig,

I just feel really normal. My normal cycle is mental due to PCOS so probably only get a period every 2 months. But I feel normal, no twinges, no heavy discharge, no sore boobs, nada.

Last time I felt really PMT like, crying, stabbing crampy like pains in stomach, it was a BFP!!!

The fact that I feel nothing is making me think that nothing has happened. My embies where grade 2's and 7 celled on day 3, so not as confident as I was last time.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Molly - its just so hard isn't it.....if we have symptoms we think they are the wrong ones and if we don't we think it means nothing is happening.  No idea what my embies were like as it was  FET and they weren't as informative as they are on a fresh transfer for some reason, but I'm not feeling too hopeful either  

Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Piepig- R u going to test before OTD, i was thinking of Sunday at the earliest, i like to prepare myself a wee bit before i go to the clinic.
I hate this waiting game it is the worst part..........fast forward to next week.
xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just having that debate with myself this morning.....on my last 2 cycles I tested the equivalent of tomorrow!  Have 3 HPTs in the cupboard.....might test sat/sun.  will definitely test mon am before blood test so I'm prepared for the result either way.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Good thinking!!!
Dont do the HPT yet though (step away from the cupboard)!!!!! Too early!!
Good luck you have had a hellish year, like myself!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

for us both xxxxx

cupboard is safely locked again! for now


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi ladies - me too!!!!

I am on my 2ww so thought I'd take a look over here.  I've definitely felt more frisky than I have for ages and am not on any more drugs during these two weeks than I have been taking as I'm doing double donor.  I'm really hoping that means I'm up the duff!  

OTD Friday for me.

Luckily I'm only on a no sex rule for the 2WW  


RLxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck Richmond lass,

Not long till your OTD!!!!!!
Let me know how you get on.
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls
I have just found this thread and have been pretty embarressed my pcos chit chat thread as i have been more "frisky" these past two weeks...which is completely unsual for me as my pcos usually causes me to be less than interested lol  I also have the agonising hassle of not having a regular cycle, and not ovulating regular so all in all i havent a clue! lol

We are currently planning our, my birthday and my hen night..all to take place in august.  My poor df laughs at me cos im so different..wanting to jump on him as soon as he gets in and basically telling him off for being a sleep at night when im gaggin!    Down there has been more alert as sometimes i can just be sitting writing and all of a sudden im like..wow me want df!  OMG i sound like a sex freak lol

I have requested df get me a test tomorrow after work...i guess i have to take the plunge and test.

I wish u all the very best with ur test dates girls xxxxxxxxx

Ps i dont think i could wait 9mths to make love, xxx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the reason we're not supposed to have sex is that during the big O the uterus contracts and that's not a good thing to happen when you have embies trying to implant. So there's no reason not to 'do it once the pregnancy is well established in the second trimester.

xEls.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Howz u today Els belles,

I had the worst headache yeterday, thats usually a sign that af on her way. Lots the faith a wee bit!!

x


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Hi Mollykittens yes this 2 ww has made me a nervous wreck! Feels like forever...My DH advice is "just dont think about it!" doh oh ok then! Had pinkish brown spotting last 2 days so now developed OCD checking my knickers every few minutes! I am supposed to test on monday but have decided to test sunday as dont want to test before going into work if it is BFN and dont want to test sat as supposed to be going to BBQ and wont want to go if not good! Glad not the only one quietly going insane! x


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

oops sorry mollymittens!! x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Corie, 

Its a nightmare this waiting game. I had migrane last night, high temp and watery discharge. All three things still present today. My (.Y.) are heavy, not sore. Think that af is on the way. My otd is tuesday, but dont think that I will make it till then. In a way if this has not worked I wish af would just come and put me out of my misery quicker.

Do your pals all know about your try? A bbq with no alcohol for you..........suspicious!!!


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

Roll on Sunday -I'm going quietly insane. And my DH said the same as yours, Corie, to which I pointed out that it was easy for him to say as he wasn't the one with sore boobs and headaches and injection bruises and the rest . Men !

I'm not holding out much hope, just trying to prepare myself for bad news, I s'pose. AF won't start on its own as I'm on progesterone and cyclacur so will have to wait and see the test result before stopping the meds. The again.... I might not have to. 

Let's have some faith, shall we?!! And PMA          

xEls.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Elsbelles....your otd is fast approaching.......I feel like af is on her way today...sore head, heavy boobs, emotional, horniness of past is long gone........watery discharge........crying again....sorry.

Corie...how r u bearing up??

xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ElsBelle said:


> I think the reason we're not supposed to have sex is that during the big O the uterus contracts and that's not a good thing to happen when you have embies trying to implant. So there's no reason not to 'do it once the pregnancy is well established in the second trimester.
> 
> xEls.


does this mean that as long as the sex is rubbish its ok then  don't let DH find out he'll be trying to persuade me


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Mollymittens how are you? I hope all is ok   This is such an emotional rollercoaster i am trying so hard to prepare myself for bad news but I cant.
Nothing has changed for me no symptoms of anything no sore boobs no tearfulness - is that good or bad?!. The spotting seems to have gone but I am on a wacking dose of progeterone so that doesn't mean much. i am desperate to test but my DH has told me absolutely not until sunday!  so I am trying to distract myself as much as possible (which lets face it doesn't work - I still think about it every minute of every day!)
Elsbelle good luck for your test    
PiePig I think our OTD is the same day good luck to you      
Good luck and baby wishes to all on this 2ww


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

Piepig- Howz u today?

Elsbelle - love the picture, that will be me if i get a BFN after a few glasses of wine. lol

Corie- No symptoms is good. I had none at all last time was really normal. Had a few tears but I think that is just due to the whole process. You are doing well to hold offf......my otd is tuesday but may test sunday......then again not sure.....really scared. Corie does the prog pessaries hold back periods?

x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just got home via Boots who have a BOGOF offer on First Response HPTs, so I took that as a sign to test early, bought two packs, tested and OMG  - it came up positive! Looks like another  big fat   for me and the lovely Dr Penny who is over the moon. So am I, especially as I didn't think it would work again.

Now for the next hurdle - how not to m/c again!  Will ring EPU now. Just wanted to let you know!

Yippie! xEls.


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Elsbelle - OMG!!    That is so fantastic well done!! So happy for you - look after yourself!!! Feet up and dont lift a finger! x

Molymittens - when I was on the pessaries I had periods. so hopefully no news is good news?!
When I had BFP in the past at this stage I wanted to wee a lot more and I dont have that so i'm thinking its not worked. I am the same as you - too scared to test - at least now I have hope and my mood is generally positive if I get that BFN I will crash and burn and just dread going into that awful slump. Lets just pray we are as lucky as Elsbelle      xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Elsbelle - fab news   hope this is the one   

Corie/mollymittens - not long now girls! lets hope the good news continues!!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG ElsBelle- well done that is fantastic news.....just take it really easy. xx

Corie- my sore head is back with a vengence, powdery taste in my mouth, really emotional.....dont think that af will stay away much longer. Dont know how will cope with a BFN. Sorry for the moan just really upset....................u keep up the pma corie....not long now xx

Piepig - How r u doing today?

xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Mollymittens - I have grade 10 PMT, or thats what it feels like, I'm hoping and   its not and its just cos I've not slept well the last few night


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Thats weird i have that powdery taste in my mouth too but it tastes horrible and everything my DH says i just want to punch him! God I have become demon girl! 
Mollymittens on the headaches thing my friend is on her third pregnancy and her migranes always get worse in pregnancy so not necessarily a bad thing. 
Think I might sneak a test in tomorrow this waiting is unbearable Just want to know now dont even want to go to that BBQ!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

anyone tested this morning??


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

No no no no no!!!!! really want to test but too scared!!!!
Maybe......no.......well...............oh I dont know.....to test or not to test that is the question?

Piepig/ Corie - Have any of you gave into temptation yet?

Half of me wants to know cause if its a BFP will be thrilled.....but then if its a BFN will be gutted. I know if its a BFN i will be gutted anyway and just putting off the inevitable.......what should I do

x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Just tested.
Had a really faint BFP......cant believe that its real.........my otd is not till tuesday.........i cant believe it..........omg..................please do not say congrats or anything.....too early wait till confirmation from the hospital.

xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Molly - I won't say it cos I know you feel wanting to wait for it to be confirmed properly before getting too excited, but roll on Tuesday for you hon and hopefully then you'll be able to celebrate


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

mollymittens,

Am not saying anything either  but.... it looks promising, doesn't it? Stay sane until Tuesday and keep us posted!

Fingers, legs and toes crossed for you, hun !

xEls.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Just went for a pee and when i wiped brown discharge.....dont believe it.....


----------



## jeana (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi just wanted to let you know that i had a slight brown discharge on my treatment and i got a BFP-so i am sure its normal.Good luck to you xxx


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

Molly OMG   I wont say too much as I know your scared but that is such a good sign!! - dont worry about the brown discharge at the moment that is common. god I am so scared to test feel sick.


----------



## Corie (May 6, 2009)

BFN cant believe it feel totally devastated.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Corie honey, I am so sorry, this game is so cruel, dont give up please.

Well done another HPT this morning came up with a stronger postive, still got the brown discharge,so worried that af is not going to stay away. I phoned my parents yesterday when I got the positive. They both came round to see me right away and where crying tears of joy. My dh was so happy. Feel like I am going to rob them again of the child/ granchild that they deserve.

x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Molly - try not to worry, from reading on here brown discharge is very common and doesn't mean anything, probably just embies snuggling in even tighter!

Corie - so sorry its BFN   is it your OTD today? If not then there is still time for it to change.  

Just one more day to get through and then its bloodtest day, come on dizzy & giddy


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry its so late in the day to let you all know (been having internet problems) its a          

Goodluck for tomorrow Molly


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Pie pig- Well done Congrats.
I am so happy for you.
Hospital confirmed my BFP today.

xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

woohoo   Molly, so pleased for you.  you have any more blood tests or just waiting for a scan?


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats Molly and PiePig!!  

RL


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Richmond lass.

My hcg level was 381 which is great but the are repeating on thursday for my piece of mind, (I am a difficult customer). 

xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Molly - thats a fantastic hcg!!  i'm in two minds about getting mine rpt'd, clinic won't do it as they say there is no need, thought about asking my GP, but then as DH pointed out by the time I get the result back a number of days will have passed so it won't really reassure me that much.  I'm trying to just be relaxed and wait for scan!


----------

